

Show HN: Newsfeedy - Real News from Trending Topics on the Web - tg3

I'd love any comments, suggestions or critiques on Newsfeedy (www.newsfeedy.com). It gathers trending topics from Twitter and Google and fetches news stories about them, and displays supplementary info from Twitter and Reddit.<p>I originally created it for myself as a way to quickly catch up on breaking news, and a friend suggested it might be useful for others too.<p>I know it's not groundbreaking, it's just a simple tool that saves 3 seconds of your life. And yes, I know that it's not very shiny.<p>Thanks!
======
creativeone
i think the "powered by" is a repetitive statement. make it: powered by
google, reddit, twitter.

Looks like a cool little tool. add an api like flickr to show pictures and
you'll get more users.

Fck Miami is showing as trending on Twitter, but the Google News tab is by
default viewable, yet lacking any content. the tabs should automatically show
the feed from the "trending" source.

live updates would be nice without having to refresh the page. or at least how
facebook does it, where they show a counter of most recent updates, and you
can click to update the page.

It might not be a million dollar business, but if you optimize your layout and
place some ads, you could be earning $xxx per month.

------
tg3
They're sorted right now based on a simple combination of the Twitter and
Google trends (1st on Twitter is 1st overall, 1st on Google is 2nd overall,
etc). I'll look into tabs for different sources, I've just rolled out a new
version that incorporates a bunch of creativeone's suggestions.

Do you think I should sort based on recency instead of using google and
twitter's rankings? As in, when something sneaks into Twitter's top 10 it sits
at the top of my list?

Thanks for the feedback.

------
achompas
Very interesting--a cool use of Google and Twitter APIs to pull stories. How
are topics sorted? Different tabs for Google, Twitter, and Reddit trends might
be a good idea.

I can't speak to monetizing this, as I've never used ads before. I wonder how
much a website like this could generate...anyone?

------
tg3
clickable link: <http://www.newsfeedy.com>

